# Who's your favorite gunsmith?



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm just asking a simple question,I brought my HP clone to a local gun shop for a spring kit. Is there a guy you bring your guns to for repairs?


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

If I have a problem that I can't figure out, I go to my dad. And if he doesn't know, then it's hopeless.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

I do my own gunsmithing.
So far - so good.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Mine is me, I do it for a living.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I treat guns just like cars. I use it till it pukes..then I go get another. Its an old cop thing lol.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I fix the little things myself. The rest go to the gun show and passed along so someone else can fix it. Just like a used car.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I have punches, both flat and roll pin for gun work. Vises sight pusher tool, good collection of needle nose pliers picks and the like.
I have all the tools I need for AR's. Should I need any real machining done there is someone around here that can do it. Low budget kit comes in handy with AR's


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I've done some mods myself; for anything serious I go to a good smith who has a shop inside my LGS.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I have three....Dewey, Smithe & Howe, great guys and really know their business.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

When I was a young pup I took two of my guns to two different gun smiths to modify and both smiths screwed them up. Since then I’ve been doing all my repairs/modifications myself. If you know your weapons minor repairs should never be a problem for you.

My local gun club provides armorers courses for some of the popular guns models. You might check your local gun clubs.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I have found that most gunsmiths are not gunsmiths. Lol !


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

If you can locate them, the NRA books-- Firearms disassembly and assembly are must haves.
There was an edition for shotguns, rifles, pistols, and revolvers.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I do all my own work , don't trust anyone with " a tool that my life depends on " . You tube has sum  good video's , my advice is if you can take a gunsmithing course ,


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The minor tools you need for some work like small good punches you collect one here one there over time. Need to remove pins, to hold items in place while inserting pins to hold a spring. None of it is hard if you have the tools. Long thin needle nose to reach in and take a spring off on put one back.
Couple of blocks with holes in them to drive pins out. Small vise to hold items. Most all of the gun tools I have were picked up that way. Something I needed to do some playing around with. Over time you build up a tool box. 
As I said if I was going to have a slide machined to take new sights , it's going to someone that gets paid well for their work. They have the tools and skills to get it right. They are paid well also because if they get it wrong they have to make it right.
Old guy near here has been doing it for most of his life he has skills and tools. He also has history not like he just opened shop last week.


----------

